# Top 10 Kindle Cases



## sleepysentry (Jun 10, 2011)

Top 10 Kindle Covers

I found this list on Google and am thinking about getting the Pad and Quill or the Amazon lighted cover. This list seemed like a decent overview, but are there other cases I should consider? I'm very picky about what I put on my electronics and have literally spent the last few hours Googling different cases.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

One of my favorites isn't listed....Javoedge.  I had one for my K2 and just got one for my K3.  My mom liked it so well, that she got one too . 

Another of my favorites is mentioned...Oberon.  Beautiful handcrafted leather.  I want to get one for my K3, but need to sell my old one first (it's in the sell thread here on KB).


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

They missed Noreve as well...which is a company/case I really like.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

What are your criteria?
I'm not sure how the Pad & Quill is with the kindle resting in that frame.

Amazon - their cases have the hinges.   The lighted case is heavier but does have the convenience of a light.  The released the updated unlighted cases.  I have one and so far no issues.

M-edge has a lot of options for covers but not much with real leather.  They use the corner straps.  You can even design your own.  Cases have a slot for the light that they sell.

Noreve - only available on line and ships from France.  Good quality leather and the rail attachment system which is my favorite.

Oberon - you can find a thread here with photos and many fans.   I have one and love it but not a fan of the company.  Uses the corner mounts.

Javoedge - some nice covers but not a good choice if you plan to use a skin.

Piel Frama - nice leather but doesn't work with a skin.

Octovo - 2 covers for the kindle available through Amazon.  Uses the corner mounts.

Cole Haan - my husband had one and loved this case but it has the hinges that caused problems.   Now that they might have fixed the problem, maybe they will be released again.   He has an Oberon now and asked for a lighted Amazon one for FD but this was his favoritr and he wishes he could use it.

Quite a few options to choose from.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have purchased JavoEdge for my K2, K3, and iPad. I love them.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

My favorites have been:

Oberon

JavoEdge

Medge Go cover, but the K2 version in real leather (not sure what the new ones, for the K3, are like)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had Oberons for my K2 and DX.. loved them and still plan on one for my K3, probably the Hosukai Wave wraparound one..

Also had a very nice leather executive platform for my K2 and loved that.

So far I just have a black crazy digital for my K3 and all it lacks is better pockets but it was very inexpensive and is well made and way more than adequate.   Well at first I had a nice Nook cover for the K3 but had to put it in upside down and it was fabric and got kind of grungy inside on the fold. 

I'm thinking from this list that the red leather roocase folio looks really nice and is now $18.50.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I was surprised that M-Edge was not on that list:

http://medgestore2-px.rtrk.com/


----------



## milky (Jun 12, 2011)

Came across this case with a built in LED

http://www.innovativeinception.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16_22&products_id=24


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I have three types of cases for my K3, my favorite is Oberon.


----------



## Tom_HC99 (May 6, 2011)

Cardinal said:


> I have three types of cases for my K3, my favorite is Oberon.


Oberon is pretty good, standard classy case. However there are some other choices that are just as good - I've been buying from these guys for a LONG time now and they have an awesome variety of stock: http://onlinegiftsdeals.com/index.php?cPath=3


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I use a Tuff-Luv case for my kindle. They have amazing cases. Although they cover the kindle up quite a lot so there is no use having a pretty skin it looks damn sofhisticated when open and very sci-fy when closed.
I chose this as I could set it to stand and fasten it like that, which is amazing when you're on the train and stuff.
I also don't like the little hook fasteners and this is just a holder you slide it in and it has a small fastener on the top so when you accidentally hold it upside down it can not slide out ^^
Most amazing thing ever since my kindle ^^


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've liked how some of the Oberon and M-Edge cases look.  Some look rather snazzy.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

sleepysentry said:


> Top 10 Kindle Covers
> 
> thinking about getting the Pad and Quill


If you want the Pad and Quill, there's a start-up company on here called inbook which essentially makes the same covers. (Except they're cheaper.) Here's the link to their thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,70264.0.html


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

lovesangelrn said:


> Another of my favorites is mentioned...Oberon. Beautiful handcrafted leather.


Gotta throw in another vote for Oberon. Love their Kindle cases.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

It's all a matter of how much money you want to spend.  If you really want quality, you gotta spend bucks on something like an Oberon, Noreve, Octovo, Cole Haan, etc.

But, for $30, that iBook mentioned earlier looks quite interesting.


----------



## chovan (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
Just picked up one Tuff-Luv case from Amazon for 14.97+595 shipping. A bit concern the weight of the case, but it's a neat price.


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

I like the Javoedge myself.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

suprised noreve wasn't listed


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine wasn't listed either. Marware Eco-Vue:

http://www.amazon.com/Marware-Eco-Vue-Leather-Display-Generation/dp/B0046A8YEO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1309264755&sr=8-3

Granted it only comes in black, but if there were choices I'd still order black. The gray suede interior is a great match for the graphite K3 in color. 
For me, the strap that holds the front cover and the hand strap for reading make this a great one! Not too pricey at $35.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

What kind of case are you looking for? Are you seeking some aesthetically pleasing? Functionality wise? or both?



sleepysentry said:


> Top 10 Kindle Covers
> 
> I found this list on Google and am thinking about getting the Pad and Quill or the Amazon lighted cover. This list seemed like a decent overview, but are there other cases I should consider? I'm very picky about what I put on my electronics and have literally spent the last few hours Googling different cases.


----------

